# Undercoating?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

How do you guys feel about undercoating? Obviously, a thorough undercarriage wash is standard procedure for after the beach, but would a professional undercoating be helpful in fighting corrosion due to salt and sand? Would it tend to trap sand? Is it sticky? Thanks.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

phillyguy ..... go with POR 15, use all three steps ..... it will definitely prevent corrosion if properly installed ... but don't miss any areas like I did .... under the spare tire ..... POR 15's not sticky .... drys to rock hard finish ....


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Undercoating seems like the right choice but be careful.Used it before ,was great for a year,then the problems started.Proper application and so on.The problem is rocks and other road debris kicking up and chipping it causing water,sand and salt to get trapped causing rust that goes un-noticed.Since then went to just GOOD cleanings and have fared well.Dont know if there are new products that work better now.....maybe!?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

simple trick to wash under there is to just a lawn sprinkler pull it to one end and let it run a bit and then pull the hose back to you till your done


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I bought an attachment to my hose that holds soap and mixes it with water as you spray. Soap underneath totally. Then for good measure I go to Car Pool and get the exterior Ultimate wash.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I just run it throught the local autobell when I get home a couple times. ask the kid at the till and they will usually do it twice for a tip and no extra money. I may have to try the sprinkler idea with the soap adder. sounds cool


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I am here in Kitty Hawk for a day or two and met this guy with a GORGEOUS
1970 Jeep Wagoneer . . . he did a very indepth resto and undercoated it 3 years ago.
there is rust all around the bottom rocker skins . . . so sad.

I guess it is where you use your vehicle, how you maintain it and who applied the undercoating.
nothing is for for sure or for ever.


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

western pa here, home of rocksalt, magnesium chlorolide and who knews what else they use in the winter(and 3 runs to the obx in the warmer weather). in the spring i get on the creeper and spray off everything i can, touch up anything that needs paint and once its dry i use "fluid film" in a spray can. its a lanolin based corrosion inhibitor and i put that stuff on everything under my wrangler. in the fall i do basically the same thing and i haven't noticed and corrosion at all.

you can get it at lowes and some auto parts store.
i've heard of others using ATF fluid


----------

